# Some of my fish



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

A few of these have already gone on to the great fish-pond in the sky, but I thought I would share.

Male _Aphyosemion gardneri._








Female _Aphyosemion gardneri._








Male _Aphyosemion striatum_








_Barbus arulius_








Male _Apistogramma borelli_








Cherry Shrimp








_Danio choprai_








Clown Plec








_Danio kyathit_








_Pangio myersi_








Male_ Limia vittata_








_Parotocinclus maculicauda_








_Pangio anguillaris_








_Sewellia lineolata_








Unidentified _Schistura_ species








_Uaru _with eggs








Group of _Nannostomus beckfordi_









Quite a mixture. Every single one of these pictures was taken with a 3.2 megapixel Canon A70....nothing fancy  .

Martin.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

awesome photography! What settings do you use for your cam?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya those pics are great, great killies too  .


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow awesome pics!

Those killies are soooo pretty!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing!!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

holocron said:


> awesome photography! What settings do you use for your cam?


Thanks.

Tips....Assuming that most small Canons work pretty much like the A70, these might help.......Place camera in 'P' mode. Switch on, and have your manual handy for reference if you've not played with the controls much before  . 
Hit 'Func". Adjust Exp to -1and1/3. Click down to White Balance. Click across to 'Flourescent'. Click down to 'Drive Mode", set on single exposure. 
Click down to ISO setting, set to 100. Click down to 'Effect", ensure effect is 'Off'. 
Click down once to 'Metering', set on 'Spot'. 
Hit the bottom button (of the 4 in a circle) to operate Macro (Flower). 
Leave flash in 'On' mode.

Basically, that's how I take _most_ of my pictures. I find that setting the ISO to 200 or 400 increases noise in the picture. Obviously, this works for me and if your lighting or whatever is different, this may effect things. However, I have lots of tanks with different lighting systems and these settings usually work for me. Occasionally, I will set White Balance to AWB.

Some pictures are chance. Particularly with fast swimming fish like Danios, I will focus on a static object in the tank, then try to position myself the same distance back from the tank as the fish may swim in front of that object. Then I patiently wait for the subject to cooperate and after many shots may actually get a goody. Sometimes all you end up with is blurred pics. Fish that will stay still are infinitely easier to photograph. I will even use a tripod on occasion and it's remarkable how that can improve the sharpness of a picture. Camera shake is noticeable otherwise. A tripod just doesn't work with moving fish until you get into ultra-fast SLRs and stuff....only extreme patience and determination.

Once you have some decent pictures they need editing. Anything else are "snapshots". I use PhotoImpression4 because the software came with my scanner, plus I use a demo version of NeatImage which is a great sharpening and noise filter program. I will crop down the original picture to make a "portrait", get rid of imperfections using the various tools. For instance, a piece of gravel that caught the flash and glares at you distracting the eye, can be eliminated, or spots on the glass. How the picture is framed affects its overall appearance.

This won me a competition on another forum back in February.









_Gastromyzon ocellatus_ males having a scrap

Martin.


----------



## aulonocaradude (Apr 15, 2006)

great looking fish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Awesome pics...like looking in a book with great pics. Very interesting fish as well, not the run of the mill selection. Love the 3rd killie pic. Do you breed them?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Those are some great photos, thanks for taking the time to share them with us..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> A few of these have already gone on to the great fish-pond in the sky, but I thought I would share.
> 
> Male _Aphyosemion gardneri._
> 
> ...


NICE beckfords. NICE striatum NICE borelli--- but yer clown pleco is no such thing. Thats a pleco- but it isn't a clown. The armor "plates" or scutes are at the wrong angle, the body shape and eye position seem off and the pattern is totally wrong. I seriously doubt its a clown. There are other extremely similar species


----------

